# Tech2 speed/rev limiter?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Good Question? I know a tune can do it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ive been known to drive like a crazy person. If my gf tried to limit what my car would do, she'd be out the door. [emoji107]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Teen driver mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tech 2? no.

Tech 2 has been basically abandoned and is virtually worthless for any GM ~2012 or newer.

From 2008 through ~2012 they started phasing away from it depending on the model you're working on.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

There are roads near me where the speed limit is 75, avg speed over 80, and you get treated like a speed bump when you drive 70. 

My problem with that is that 1/10th of the fast drivers think lane discipline means waiting until they nearly hit you to move into the left lane, and crossing the white line back into the right lane while they're still beside you. And they do this when the left lane is wide open. 
That last part puts raises my blood pressure considerably, I don't like sharing my lane with &#*&#@%& @$$holes. Makes me want to move left within my own lane and watch them go tumbling off the road when I hit their back bumper which they so thoughtlessly put in my lane. 

3500 with the stock tune limits you to 120hp. 
Assuming auto trans, you could achieve that with a tune that puts all the shift points at 3500. (and possibly get yourself cracked pistons by driving full throttle in the LPSI zone all the time)

I'm thinking the National Safety Council's defensive driving course or something similar would do more good than trying to hamstring the car mechanically.


----------

